# UPDATE! JULY 17, 2008: CAR IS FOR SALE. ASKING $600, NEGOTIABLE. JERSEY CITY AND AREA



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have decided to abandon my car for money. Also, I have no licelse, so someone should take the car over from me! not sure how the board will respond, but if I recall from my 240SX, there are IMs.... so whatever goes down, if anyone wants to start with the car and has the insurance and registration to put it into, this car is a steal for you. Description below. Thank You!  :idhitit: :fluffy: :newbie:

UPDATE! JULY 17, 2008: CAR IS FOR SALE. ASKING $600, NEGOTIABLE. JERSEY CITY AND AREA - Nothing wrong with it, just same problems and suspects as described. 
BODY: = "100%;" Paint somewhat faded, but all there... Cosmetically an A, NO Dents.
MECHANICAL = B. 
MOST MAJOR PROBLEM: Car is 5-speed manual transmisison... Only gears R, N, 1, 2, and 3 work. 4 and 5 do not work AT ALL. Car works PERFECT, in this condition.
1986 Nissan Standa Red/Burgundy 4-door Cloth No Radio177,000 Miles Oil Changes with Valvoline maxLife10W-30 Synthetic Blend... Contact on board, I have decided to sell it, anyone in Northern NJ or southern NY act fast! 
Thank You.


----------

